# How many algs. hav u learnt for BLD?



## vnzuo (Sep 3, 2008)

I use 3OP
CO: 10
EO: 3
CP: 10
EP: 4
parity: PLLs (not included)

Total = 27 

PS: My fastest solve is 2:57.xx... I don't kno how many algs I hav to memorize in order to get sub 2min or even 1min30...


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 3, 2008)

EO: 3
CO: 2
CP: 2
EP: 1 (M2 )
I use M2, and Orient,Permute for corners.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 3, 2008)

BH corners from a fixed buffer: 378 algs
BH edges from a fixed buffer: 440 algs

Keep in mind though, we don't really consider them algs. I like the way Daniel put it, it's more like recognizing relationships between the 3 pieces in the cycle completely intuitively. It's pretty much exactly like you would for a corner and an edge during F2L - you don't memorize algs you memorize intuitions on how to solve certain types of cases from different angles. But if you do list it out, BH for 3x3x3 does use 818 algs.

Chris


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 3, 2008)

Forgive me for being the noob again, but what is BH?


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 3, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> Forgive me for being the noob again, but what is BH?



It's basically the same idea as freestyle commutators, only we memorize an optimal commutator for every possible cycle rather than "freestyle" them. It's like M2 in the sense that it is a braindead method, you don't have to come up with any algs on the fly, you already know which alg you'll use for each cycle. But you use commutators to solve 2 pieces at a time (position and orientation) rather than just 1 at a time.

Daniel wrote more about it here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=60018&postcount=12

Chris


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 3, 2008)

Edges: All ELL cases (even weird ones like R' U R2 U' R' F U R2 U' R' F' U R2. Yes, I sometimes use this).
Corners: some double 2-cycles, maybe 3 of them.


----------



## cubeRemi (Sep 3, 2008)

18 Turbo corners ( I knew 4 of them.. ) 2 algs for orientation.
( Turbo corners is awesome !!)

for edges 6 orientation algs, and 4 more permutation algs. 

+ 8 parity algs, also known. 

so I learnt 26 algs more for bld, but I use 38 algs in total.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2008)

For M2, it's really hard to talk about algorithms. The fact is that the setup moves for M2 (plus the M2, plus the undo of the setup moves) amount to algorithms; they're just REALLY easy algorithms to learn, because the intuitively make sense. For corners 3OP, I still use just the commutators for orienting (I really do still use those for every case!), so what would you call that, 2? And then for permuting, I use the A perms, E perm, and 3 algorithms from Macky's old BLD document to do pretty much everything. Then there's T, F, and N perms for parity at the end (which cover all cases). So I guess that makes just 10 algorithms total for corners. And then M2, but I do use commutators for the tricky cases instead of regular M2. And then 2 algorithms to flip edges that were flipped but in the correct place.

So I guess I'd say I use less algorithms than you, but I've had quite a few sub-2 solves. If I weren't so slow at speedsolving, I'd probably be sub-1:30.

If you want to talk about minimum algorithms, look at the people like Derrick and Dennis who have done sub-1 with Old Pochmann. So sub-1 is possible with just a handful of algorithms.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Sep 3, 2008)

3. 

Rubik's Maneuver, a weird alg to flip corners, and T-Perm. Slow, but I can do it.


----------



## blah (Sep 3, 2008)

I know many for corners, but sadly they don't translate well into speed 

CO: 14 cases.

CP: (123), (132), (167), (176), (135), (153), (12)(34), (13)(24), (34)(15), (34)(26), (26)(37), (26)(48), (13)(26). That's 13 cases, including inverses and mirrors.

I use Macky's numbering scheme by the way.


----------



## joey (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't know, but not enough.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 3, 2008)

Like...3

2 MU edge flips and (R B' R B)*3


----------



## hdskull (Sep 3, 2008)

EO: 2 (2 flip, 4 flip)
CO: 2 (cw, ccw twist)
CP: 1 (+I already knew A perms)
EP: 0 (U perms)

Total 5. If it's total algorithms I use, then it's 2+2+3+2 = 9

My fastest was 1:3x, average sub 2:30, the last time I took an average I was around 2:10.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 4, 2008)

Specifically learned, but don't use anymore:3 EO and (RBR'B')*3

Not learned, intuitive: M2 edges
except learned case for FU and BD.

Classic Pochmann: I already knew T, J, and Y perms not for BLD.

3OP: I already knew U and A perms not for BLD.

TuRBo: know most algs, but not for BLD.

Freestyle commutators: use in FMC, can't think that fast for BLD.

So really, I use only the 2 algs for M2.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 4, 2008)

Makes no sense to count, but:

3OP:
EP: 20-30, depending on how you count
CP: Dozen, quite possibly more.
EO: Maybe a dozen, depending on how you count.
CO: Hmm. I'll say, uh, maybe a dozen, depending on how you count. 
Parity: PLLs and some other stuff

M2: 40 approaches maybe? I'd only call a few of them algs, though.
Freestyle: 15-20 types of comms for edges, maybe a dozen for corners.
r2: I'll say half a dozen new types of algs. Some 3-4 parity algs for big cubes, though. Depends on what's an alg and "learned for BLD"
m2, 7x7x7 r2, etc: Half a dozen or a lot, really.
I don't know many R2 alg, though.

Yeah, this is silly. Either, like, 25, or hundreds. 




nitrocan said:


> Forgive me for being the noob again, but what is BH?


Does someone have to be the noob every thread?

Also, this title really doesn't make me inclined to respond enthusiastically..


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, I don't use any pre-memorized algs anymore. >_>


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Sep 15, 2008)

Lol 4 algs. Ahem *classic* Pochmann..

but i know a bunch more that i never really use.


----------



## Jude (Sep 15, 2008)

> How many algs. hav u *learnt* for BLD?



None.

Use Old Pochmann and I already knew T perm, both J perms, Y perm.
I use an OLL which alters nothing else to deal with misoriented edges, and sunes to deal with misoriented corners. Pity I can't get sub 2 minutes with my method though


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 15, 2008)

since the corner algo for old pochmann is two less moves than the y-perm, i think i learned -.2 algs. haha


----------



## dbeyer (Sep 17, 2008)

I have learned the BH system up to the 5x5.
Corners: 378
Edges: 440
Wings: 506
t Centers: 440
x Centers: 440

2204, not to mention the Y and J perms conjugations. 
I was never one to orient first, so I dunno I've learned a lot. Its more so a concept than an alg list. Recognize the Case, and fluently apply it.

Just like you learn an F2L case, and then you can then start solving it reflected on the L/R, or by solving the c/e pair in the back slot.

F2L solving is done by referencing the Corner and Edge pair to the slot in which it belongs.

Likewise, for blindfolded cubing with commutators you reference two pieces relative to the buffer.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 17, 2008)

CO: 2
CP, EP and Parity: 1, all the same alg (+ intuitive setup moves)


----------



## F.P. (Sep 20, 2008)

2...didn't really have to learn them since I already knew them.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 3, 2008)

1 MU alg for Edge Orientation
T-Perm for parity


----------

